# Mann Lake Honey Keg, thoughts?



## CopperBee (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been looking into getting a bottling tank but Mann lake has this which might be another option. https://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Keg 
It has a no drip valve and radiates heat from the bottom of the keg. Has anyone tried this or have any thoughts on why it might be good or bad?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw it on their weekly sales. 500 bucks seems a little steep to me. I would not want an internal heater that you can't replace. The biggest problems everyone has with bottling tanks are the heaters.

New kegs start at 100 dollars. Used around 50 and up. They have the right idea take something from for a different use and use it for honey. No drip stainless steel ball valve are under 20 bucks. 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ywords=1"+ball+valve&rh=i:aps,k:1"+ball+valve

http://www.brewhaus.com/1500W-Band-...e-Still.aspx?gclid=CN2Ig5DPjdQCFQaewAodfWEGvw

A local shop could assemble it all and you would still be under 200 bucks. And have them to put some legs on it too.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

The biggest challenge I see from the photos is how do you get the honey in there? Looks like a small opening. That's okay if you're pumping but pouring out of a 3-5 gallon bucket is going to be trouble. I've got a Maxant 16 Gallon double boiler set up that allows for buckets to be poured in there as fast as they can. It's definitely more expensive but it's a double boiler set up with a huge opening and replaceable thermostat. I also remove the no drip and install a ball valve and use it for melting cappings. I put +/-30 lbs of dried cappings in an old pillow case and drop it in there with the top being held out the top. I keep incrementally raising the pillow case ever 6-8 hours and within a couple day the pillow case is out of the wax and is only full of frass and slumgum. Pour the molten wax directly out of the bottler into bread pans. I don't see a way to do that there.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I think it's a beer keg with a valve and a band heater. 
My customers almost always ask me if it's raw and unheated. Yes is the answer that triggers them into saying them words. "how much you want for a quart?

Another thought. Are them kegs aluminum? I think so.
You really want to put honey in an aluminum can? 
Ever see honey in an aluminum can? 
It don't seem right to me but I'm the one using a galvanized extractor. 
Nevermind...I guess the keg is painted with camcoat or some other food grade coating inside. It'll be fine.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

D Coates said:


> The biggest challenge I see from the photos is how do you get the honey in there? Looks like a small opening. That's okay if you're pumping but pouring out of a 3-5 gallon bucket is going to be trouble. I've got a Maxant 16 Gallon double boiler set up that allows for buckets to be poured in there as fast as they can. It's definitely more expensive but it's a double boiler set up with a huge opening and replaceable thermostat. I also remove the no drip and install a ball valve and use it for melting cappings. I put +/-30 lbs of dried cappings in an old pillow case and drop it in there with the top being held out the top. I keep incrementally raising the pillow case ever 6-8 hours and within a couple day the pillow case is out of the wax and is only full of frass and slumgum. Pour the molten wax directly out of the bottler into bread pans. I don't see a way to do that there.


Pretty much the whole top is removable, can easily put your head inside, if you'd want to.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Pretty much the whole top is removable, can easily put your head inside, if you'd want to.


I don't see a seam for removal but I've not seen this in person. If that's the case they need to show that in their photos on the website. The one photo they've got on there makes it look like a beer keg.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

D Coates said:


> I don't see a seam for removal but I've not seen this in person. If that's the case they need to show that in their photos on the website. The one photo they've got on there makes it look like a beer keg.


I saw one at the Pennsylvania Branch the other week. Got a little excited till i noticed it wasn't for beer anymore.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> I think it's a beer keg with a valve and a band heater.
> My customers almost always ask me if it's raw and unheated. Yes is the answer that triggers them into saying them words. "how much you want for a quart?
> 
> Another thought. Are them kegs aluminum? I think so.
> ...


Kegs are stainless steel. Most are mildly magnetic along the surfaces that it can be rolled on.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

D'oh. My kegger days were way back in the 1900's.
Got a little carried away here. My bad.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

AstroZomBEE said:


> I saw one at the Pennsylvania Branch the other week. Got a little excited till i noticed it wasn't for beer anymore.


What did the heater look like? The website photo is really lacking.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

D Coates said:


> I don't see a seam for removal but I've not seen this in person. If that's the case they need to show that in their photos on the website. The one photo they've got on there makes it look like a beer keg.


Mann Lake must be watching - there is now a second picture showing the removable lid. You have to touch the picture of the keg to display the second picture opportunity.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

JTGaraas said:


> Mann Lake must be watching - there is now a second picture showing the removable lid. You have to touch the picture of the keg to display the second picture opportunity.


Yes, they did update the site. OK Mann Lake show us a picture of the heater.  And while you're at it a good shot of the inside.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, I bought one a few weeks ago, bought on the sale. I used it for a couple weeks, heater has died. 

Contacted Mann lake at 5:30 Monday afternoon, by 7 I had a voicemail that even though the offices had closed for the day, they had located my order information, confirmed I hadn't had it very long, and had already done the paperwork to get me a new heater, free of charge. If usps does its part, I'll have the new heater by Friday. 

Wife and I like the tank and valve, but we upgraded from a bucket with honey gate. Reliability is a question at this point, but heater is replaceable. Customer service rating is excellent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Bdfarmer555,

Can you post some pictures of what type of heater is used and how (and where) the heater is connected to the keg? Their website shows nothing either internal or external related to the heater.

Thanks.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope this works, never posted a pic before. 
Heater is not impressive, but it is simple. I'll have to empty the tank to install, as it sticks in the area at the bottom of the keg made by the stand (much like a propane tank bottom)


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> Bdfarmer555,
> 
> Can you post some pictures of what type of heater is used and how (and where) the heater is connected to the keg? Their website shows nothing either internal or external related to the heater.
> 
> Thanks.


It's just a basic flat heating element taped to the bottom of the keg. I don't really know any of the specs.

Aaron


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

From the picture you posted, it looks like this:
https://www.amazon.com/KEENOVO-Universal-Silicone-Purpose-Flexible/dp/B00IM3PYSU

I wonder what the surface temp is? If it were me, even though the heater is elevated from whatever surface you put the keg on, I might consider putting the keg on a well grounded metal plate for fire and shock protection.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

GoodyFarms said:


> From the picture you posted, it looks like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/KEENOVO-Universal-Silicone-Purpose-Flexible/dp/B00IM3PYSU
> 
> I wonder what the surface temp is? If it were me, even though the heater is elevated from whatever surface you put the keg on, I might consider putting the keg on a well grounded metal plate for fire and shock protection.


those are 12v
and...
Top customer reviews

5.0 out of 5 starsThese are cool! What a great idea
ByJeff Skillinon February 16, 2017
Verified Purchase
These are cool! What a great idea. Just started using so no idea how long they will live but they get up to somewhere around 160F, perfect for oilpan heating


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

Regardless of the voltage, they are still 120W which is same wattage as the honey keg heater. 

Here's the 110V model. It also has the same 3M double-side adhesive so it could be the same unit for those looking to build their own.

http://a.co/4kGJdAz

Does the honey keg heater have any sort of temperature control or is the heater plugged directly into the wall? 160F might produce a hot spot that could degrade honey.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mann lake says they are preset for 110 degrees. Don't know how it's monitored. Took 2 days or more to warm a full tank in an air conditioned room.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok, after finally getting around to dealing with the bad heater in the keg, I took the bottom plastic disk off the bottom to get to the heater. Inside is a piece of fiberglass insulation and the heat pad is well stuck to the bottom of the keg. 

The heater quit because when you fill the keg, any honey that is spilled on the top runs out drain holes around the top rim to the outside wall and down. IMO, better than inside, but the bottom ring also has holes...directly under those in the top, allowing said honey spill to run in on top of the insulation and into the heat pad. Presto, burned out heater. Highly recommend to anyone else that has/buys one to caulk the holes at the bottom.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I just used a light bulb to re-liquefied several buckets of crystalized honey, worked like a charm. You might just try clamping a light to one on the legs on the keg. I suspect the ML heater will continually need replacing. 

Here's a similar light I used, placed the honey bucket inside a few empty deep with the light underneath. 

https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Delux...F8&qid=1508244802&sr=8-3&keywords=light+clamp

A hundred watt light bulb puts out the same amount heat as a 100 watt heater. Only it's cheaper and easier to replace, you will also know when it's on or not (use it inside during the winter and there is no wasted energy).


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

FlowerPlanter said:


> I just used a light bulb to re-liquefied several buckets of crystalized honey, worked like a charm. You might just try clamping a light to one on the legs on the keg. I suspect the ML heater will continually need replacing.


Well, looks like you were right. Second element didn't last much longer than the first. Looks like I'll be setting up that light...

Wishing I had spent the money on the real thing. (Knew I was gonna say that, just was hoping it'd worked for a couple years first)


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Why don't you get yourself a 55 gal. Polyethylene drum. They sell used food grade ones for 15.00 to 20.00 each , put a adjustable heat band on it, and a ball val e of your choice. All in for less than 100.00


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> Well, looks like you were right. Second element didn't last much longer than the first. Looks like I'll be setting up that light...
> 
> Wishing I had spent the money on the real thing. (Knew I was gonna say that, just was hoping it'd worked for a couple years first)



Before you waste your time with a lightbulb (which still can burn out if you spill honey on it, is fragile, and can start a fire), might I recommend you look into reptile tank heaters. They come in many different wattage's, are controlled sources of heat (wouldn't want to fry your favorite pet), some are stick on, and many are waterproof.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

With the light bulb approach. What about a using a heat lamp like I use for my chicks. To close and they die. Holds 100F fairly well in an open cardboard box. I'm sure it'd heat a keg after a bit.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

The other thing to think about is heat transfer efficiency. With the light bulb you get some radiant heat transfer but you mostly heat the air, which in turn heats the keg. This is much less efficient than solid-to-solid heat transfer of a heat pad.


----------

